# 93923



## Bobby A (Apr 20, 2011)

Can anyone tell us what provocative functional maneuvers means in code 93923, and also postural provacative test...


----------



## Lynda Wetter (Apr 25, 2011)

1. CPT 93923 is used to investigate how well blood is flowing between different points in the extremity (noninvasive physiologic studies of upper or lower extremity arteries, multiple levels or with provocative functional maneuvers, complete bilateral study [e.g., segmental blood pressure measurements, segmental Doppler waveform analysis, segmental volume plethysmography, segmental transcutaneous oxygen tension measurements, measurements with postural provocative tests, measurements with reactive hyperemia]). The sonographer will take Doppler readings at many different locations on the extremity, he explains. On the lower extremity, for instance, these usually include the femoral, popliteal, dorsalis pedis and the posterior tibial arteries.


***TOOK THIS FROM THE SUPERCODER.COM WEBSITE***
HOPE IT HELPS


----------

